# Favorite Stanwell Shapes?



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm really digging Stanwells lately, for looks, a great smoke, and price. I'm wondering what some of your favorite shapes are? Links to pictures are appreciated.

I'm linking to Frenchy's because he's got good multi-angle pics that highlight the shape (click on the thumb pic).

My favorite is 217. It's a cross between a horn and a Dublin with an 1/8 of a bent, but there's also this "line" that runs down the middle of the pipe very much like a ship's hull. The symmetry that line lends and the super thick walls really make this one of my favorite pipe shapes period.
http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=205&rn=3219&action=show_detail

Another one I really admire is 186. I'm a fan of larger pipes because I don't get to smoke as often as I'd like; so when I do, I want a big hunk of briar that'll give me an hour+ smoke. I like how this shape is somehow both traditional looking and modern. With very few exceptions I also prefer bent pipes for looks and functionality.
http://www.frenchyspipes.com/index.php?crn=205&rn=2794&action=show_detail


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

207 poker, cause it's big and it's the only I own...and it smokes great.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Favorite? The one I just bought :


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

Stanwell 63! Thick bowl, nice plateau, feels good in the hand, good smoker.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

A few years back I was at smokingpipes.com actual shop looking through their pipes. One of the guys down there pulled out the Stanwells that they had just gotten in. They had a small straight Volcano shape in the Zebrano series. I didn't buy it but I'm kicking myself now because I have never seen another one.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh My God!!

Drastic Quench just emailed me a link to Frenchy's Pipes. He actually has the Stanwell Volcano that I talked about above.

Dude, you are the man!! I just bought it as an estate for $35!!!!!

I'm still in shock. I'll post some pics when I get it. I've attached the picture from Frenchy's so everyone knows the shape that I'm talking about. Apparently, according to Frenchy, Stanwell doesn't make this shape anymore. That's probably why I had such trouble finding it.

Thanks again Drastic Quench!!!!!!!


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Oh My God!!
> 
> Drastic Quench just emailed me a link to Frenchy's Pipes. He actually has the Stanwell Volcano that I talked about above.
> 
> ...


DANG! Thats beautifull! This shape/style has quickly become my favorite, I am really drawn to it! Very nice score and for $35??? VERY NICE!! Good thing I didn't see it and that I am broke hahah!!

Congrats on that outstanding pick up!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Good Luck!! It took me 2 years to find one. Here's another picture.


----------



## nonameman (May 18, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Good Luck!! It took me 2 years to find one. Here's another picture.


An unsmoked one was just posted at The Pipe Rack today.

http://www.thepiperack.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=13138


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I like my price better but someone should definitely snatch that up!! I would have bought it at that price.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

I'd love too but my funds have dried up!

SO many pipes, so little time. Plus I have two now in the same shape/style so I'm good there. I got the last of my pipe funds tied up in ebay auctions. I'm going to have to simply just stop looking at ebay here before too long! 

I've went a bit crazy right off the bat on the PAD! I need to wrap up these ebay auctions and just stop for a bit!

Looks like I'll need to focus on TAD instead! 
My my this IS a slippery slope!:hn


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

Here is one of my favouites :tu


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

hi all i have 4 stanwells a 191 bent bulldog legend a 45 stright legend 83 colonial bent and a 138 danish star 1/4 bent all are very nice all brought new except the danish star was a ebay find the 191 and 138 are my favorites they smoke great. i always look on ebay for them if i find another i like i'll bid i have lost a few but oh well i'll keep going nver know. my next will be a 173 special check it out there great looking but cant seem to find one if anyone comes by one let me know thanks. steve


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a 63M that I really like! Great pipes! :tu

p


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

This was my first non-newb pipe. I bought it because of the bowl size, then warmed up to the rest of it.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Stanwell makes so many shapes I really like.
I always want another one. I have nine now.
One of my favorites is 64.
I have two of em; one Mat, one Golden Danish.


----------

